# Welches Beschriftungsgerät für den Elektrobereich?



## Fluffi (21 September 2020)

Hallo
welches Beschriftungsgerät bzw. Labeldrucker für den Elektrobereich, also Kabel-und Gerätebeschriftung, könnt ihr empfehlen?
Aktuell ziehe ich folgende Geräte in Betracht:

Brother PT-E550WVP
Dymo XTL300
Preislich liegen beide absolut im Rahmen. Kann mich aber aufgrund fehlender Erfahrungen mit den Herstellern nicht entscheiden.
Es müssen Thermotransfer-Labels sein, von Tintendruck möchte ich nichts mehr wissen.


----------



## nade (21 September 2020)

Hab den Brother p Touch. Bin damit zufrieden vor allem gross Bandauswahl. Bänder bis 24mm stark klebend sicherheitseticket flexibel......  

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (21 September 2020)

p Touch ist nicht schlecht.
Es gibt auch gute und günstige Bänder von Drittanbietern.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## acid (29 September 2020)

Der Dymo kann Schrumpfschläuche beschriften, für pTouch gibt es da meines Wissens nach nichts. Falls das für deine Entscheidung wichtig wäre. 

Persönlich würde ich den Brother bevorzugen, ist am meisten verbreitet und man bekommt unzählige Bänder die beinahe überall verfügbar sind.


----------



## illi (30 September 2020)

Brother bietet auch Schrumpfschläuche an: https://www.brother.de/verbrauchsmaterial/p-touch/tapes/hse/hse-231


----------



## Fluffi (30 September 2020)

Ja, Schrumpfschläuche kann der Brother auch.
Ich tendiere auch zum Brother, da diese Marke und somit auch die Tapes weiter verbreitet sind. Und 3rd Party Tape-Hersteller gibt es auch noch.
Der Dymo hat zwar das bessere UI auf dem Gerät, aber in der Regel macht man die Massenware eh am PC und alternativ kann man beim Brother auch über Bluetooth das Smartphone benutzen (sofern diese Art von Feature nicht auch so grottig umgesetzt ist wie bei vielen anderen Herstellern ganz anderer Produkte)


----------



## Josupei (1 Oktober 2020)

Kommt ganz klar auf die Anforderungen an, ich halte Weidmüller da für am variabelsten (von den üblichen Verdächtigen), da kann ich vom Betriebsmittelkennzeichen bis zum Edelstahlschild (farbig bedruckbar) alles als Druckunterlage bekommen und bedrucken. Spielt sich dann preislich aber eher im Mittelfeld ab, mittlere 4 stellige Summe für die Hardware.


----------



## escride1 (1 Oktober 2020)

Der XTL300 ist gut, aber filigran zu behandeln. Beim Öffnen des Kassettenfachs bricht gerne ein 1mm Stift ab, wodurch keinerlei Bänder mehr erkannt werden. Desweiteren ist er schwer und klobig.
Hatte ich mehr von erwartet, in rauhen Umgebungen ist er aber chancenlos gegen den vergleichsweise günstigen P-Touch.


----------



## Fluffi (1 Oktober 2020)

@Josupei Wenn man ein funktionsfähiges Gerät von Weidmüller hat was keine Probleme verursacht dann ist das sicher eine gute Sache und man kann auch sehr professionell damit arbeiten, aber ein Neues würde ich mir aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen mit den alten Geräten nicht mehr anschaffen. Mag sein, dass die aktuellen besser sind aber da kommt ja auch noch das Thema Labels hinzu. Ich hab keine Lust mehr mir ein Lager an verschiedensten Labels aufzubauen, die übrigens wie die Tinte auch nicht gerade günstig sind.


----------

